# Mantis near hive entrance eating a bee



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Git muh 12ga Ethel!!!!


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

smart mantis looks like it was only going for the drones :applause:


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

She apparently not only loves to eat the males of her own species but now she's going after other species of males.


----------

